

Discovering Drug Side Effects with Crowdsourcing - doleson
http://blog.crowdflower.com/2013/03/discovering-drug-side-effects-with-crowdsourcing/

======
healthenclave
Very interesting !!

Not sure how to grade the subjective results as they are interpreted by
patients. But I guess a large sample size could probably help minimize that
bias.

Recently there was another similar study which researchers were able to use
Google search queries and data from Google trend to know about side effects ,
weeks - months before they were officially reported.

But this is just the start !

